# Shower Drain Holes Stripped



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

you answered your own question..can't say i know how deep those taps are...not real deep ..so if you drill it out only go as deep as it already is drilled..:yes::yes: good luck...


----------



## azcycle (Jul 22, 2015)

ben's plumbing said:


> you answered your own question..can't say i know how deep those taps are...not real deep ..so if you drill it out only go as deep as it already is drilled..:yes::yes: good luck...


Thanks, Ben. Appreciate the confirmation of my thoughts. I'll post an update sometime in the near future.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not seeing that happening.
I'd be using a center punch to center the hole to be drilled and use one of these tor one like it try to remove the screw.
http://www.sears.com/craftsman-3-pc...p-00944846000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1
Using my impact driver running in reverce.
If that faild I'd be drilling out the screw with a left hand twist drill bit to see if it still may unscrew.
If not time for a reguler drill bit the size of the new screw tap size and retaping the hole, not using using JB weld which is not going to hold a screw in a hole like that.
PS, cracking tiles is the first sign of a failing pan.


----------



## azcycle (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks, joe. 

There are no screws in the holes at all. The holes are filled with clear silicon which I think was a bad attempt to glue the cover back down. Which leads me to believe the hole threads are stripped and won't hold a screw.

Hence me wanting to drill wider, film with JB and re-tap them.


----------



## azcycle (Jul 22, 2015)

Oh, and the broken tiles are on the wall, which a separate issue/problem. Floor tiles are in fantastic shape.


----------



## azcycle (Jul 22, 2015)

Well now you guys got me curious so I tore up the silicone and guess what? There IS an old screw still embedded in both holes. One still has the head and the other is missing the head and is broken too deep to get a grip on it. I might end up drilling them out anyway, it seems.

And the pipe below the actual drain seems to be in BAD shape... Very rusted and flaking.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

you are at a place where that is about to leak anyday...did you consider replacement....not what you want to hear but it is what it is:yes::yes:


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Just curious, how old is the shower drain?


----------



## azcycle (Jul 22, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply.

The drain is original: 68-years old (1947).


----------



## Octoberrevel (Sep 22, 2015)

I have almost the exact same problem except my drain is made out of PVC piping instead of metal. The old drain grate need to be replaced as it was resting but it was only attached with one screw. With mine, It seems as if it's missing a little plastic insert that holds the threading on the one side of the drain. Does anybody have any suggestions as to how to fix this without permanently affixing the drain grate to it?


----------



## kdm (Mar 5, 2018)

Was this problem rectified? If so how? I have the same problem but I don't know what a plastic insert looks like. There are no threads in one hole that will allow the screw to "bite" so the cover is only being held down with one screw.


----------

